

I may walk more than this guy, but he does it with more style - messel
http://www.thelongestway.com/

======
wallflower
That guy actually seems normal and is above average compared to the absolutely
crazy ex-paratrooper Karl Bushby. Karl crossed the Darién Gap on foot.

"Karl Bushby (born 30 March 1969) is a British ex-paratrooper, walking
adventurer and author, currently attempting to be the first person to
completely walk an unbroken path around the world. Bushby's trek is known as
the Goliath Expedition."

<http://odysseyxxi.com/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darién_Gap>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Bushby>

~~~
messel
Looks like a wonderful walk, or dreadful depending on what else one wants to
achieve in life.

I do enjoy wandering, but keep my walks local. I consistently travel on foot
70-110 miles per week (higher in summer) ~4000miles per year. It's nice being
able to control one's route and very relaxing. These forced paths across the
unknown require great planning and cost (not working for a year wouldn't sit
well with me).

~~~
wallflower
How do you deal with rain/inclement weather? I walk about a mile one way to
the train station and if it really rains I change into dry clothes once I
(eventually) get to work. Hypothermia is a risk with cotton..

------
messel
Here's the awesome video/photo montage:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ky6vgQfU24>

------
mkelly
Stories like this trigger the wanderlust.

